# something I would like



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

When I click on a thread that I have been on before, have it take me to the 1st reply I haven't seen


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Click on the down pointing "arrow" just to the left of the thread title.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> Click on the down pointing "arrow" just to the left of the thread title.


I never realized this.

DERP.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Mine doesn't look like that.....I have a "view first unread" button in the top left I use.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh nevermind.....I see now what the OP meant. Wow, I didn't know that either!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd like to know what happened when long threads just vanish overnight.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Threads can be deleted by either the author of the thread or a mod. You can always PM a mod or ask the question in another thread.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Amplexor said:


> Click on the down pointing "arrow" just to the left of the thread title.


Awesome. Thanks. Saves me a click or two per thread.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Personal said:


> If you are referring to a particular discussion thread in the Sex in Marriage forum, I deleted it. Since I am in the process of deleting my posts from this site in order to limit being vilified for my personal experiences here.
> 
> I am sorry for the inconvenience.



When people throw crap at you, don't swallow it. It says more about them than it does about you. You're just giving them the opportunity to expose themselves as poop-flingers.

F the haters.


----------

